# This man films a ghost who lets out a freezing cry in his garden at night



## Dalia

An American thought he had filmed a ghost walking in the middle of the night in his garden. Indeed, after seeing his images, he was convinced of it. the video is in French and the "ghost" appears at the top right.
Do you have an explanation for this mystery?


----------



## bluzman61

Dalia said:


> An American thought he had filmed a ghost walking in the middle of the night in his garden. Indeed, after seeing his images, he was convinced of it. the video is in French and the "ghost" appears at the top right.
> Do you have an explanation for this mystery?


Very creepy.  It LOOKS real.


----------



## RodISHI

It looks like a fine rain sprinkler.


----------



## Dalia

There is also something at the top left, a reflection of light perhaps? otherwise i don't know


----------



## RodISHI

When those sprinklers run they can also create a fog. We used to have several different types in the yards depending on the layout of the flower beds. When one sets them up you may run a small rain bird sprinkler on one station and a second smaller mist sprinkler at the same time. The effects with lights at night and a light breeze does make for some interesting images.


----------



## Dalia

Yes, the fog could be pushed by the wind but we can see a shape moving, but it is a possible explanation? it's disturbing anyway


----------



## RodISHI

Dalia said:


> Yes, the fog could be pushed by the wind but we can see a shape moving, but it is a possible explanation? it's disturbing anyway


We were out a lot at night when we maintained a lot of facilities. They all had sprinkler systems and lights. Generally you run the sprinklers at night as to not get the public wet. That is why I could recognize what it is.


----------



## Dalia

Thank you for the explanation but I am not so convinced that ghosts do not exist I already had an experience and i'm pretty sure I had seen a ghost, I am always asking the question.and I never forget this experience and I already create a thread about it.

ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard


----------



## RodISHI

Dalia said:


> Thank you for the explanation but I am not so convinced that ghosts do not exist I already had an experience and i'm pretty sure I had seen a ghost, I am always asking the question.and I never forget this experience and I already create a thread about it.
> 
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard


It was not meant to discourage you but explain what that particular video is.

I have no doubt that the unseen can manifest to be seen at times.


----------



## Dalia

RodISHI said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation but I am not so convinced that ghosts do not exist I already had an experience and i'm pretty sure I had seen a ghost, I am always asking the question.and I never forget this experience and I already create a thread about it.
> 
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> It was not meant to discourage you but explain what that particular video is.
> 
> I have no doubt that the unseen can manifest to be seen at times.
Click to expand...

Yes, I had a paranormal experience and I try to find a rational solution but I do not believe that it was something like maybe the light or other I know that I saw a ghost but what is a ghost? is there something after our death? which means that something survives afterwards and I witnessed this phenomenon.


----------



## Death Angel

Ghosts are RACIST! They're always white!


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Ghosts are RACIST! They're always white!


LOL, this one if is a real one is white


----------



## RodISHI

Dalia said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation but I am not so convinced that ghosts do not exist I already had an experience and i'm pretty sure I had seen a ghost, I am always asking the question.and I never forget this experience and I already create a thread about it.
> 
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> It was not meant to discourage you but explain what that particular video is.
> 
> I have no doubt that the unseen can manifest to be seen at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had a paranormal experience and I try to find a rational solution but I do not believe that it was something like maybe the light or other I know that I saw a ghost but what is a ghost? is there something after our death? which means that something survives afterwards and I witnessed this phenomenon.
Click to expand...

In 98' while the holy spirit was showing us a whole lot a friend also saw something. He was in his 80's. He said it was a light so bright in his bedroom. As he described it he said it was so bright it blinded him to where he could not see. His wife was a very firm believer with a good sense of spiritual things. During that period of time many spiritual events were transpiring. When I start to write about them I am always at a lost as to where to begin writing. 

My daughter has also had some things in her life she has shared with us. It was about the same time in the evening when Rod's dad passed that she saw a flash of something that had come through her back door into the kitchen but the door was shut. It wasn't a good thing though as it was dark. She said whatever it was left as the dog growled viciously at it.


----------



## Dalia

RodISHI said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation but I am not so convinced that ghosts do not exist I already had an experience and i'm pretty sure I had seen a ghost, I am always asking the question.and I never forget this experience and I already create a thread about it.
> 
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> It was not meant to discourage you but explain what that particular video is.
> 
> I have no doubt that the unseen can manifest to be seen at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had a paranormal experience and I try to find a rational solution but I do not believe that it was something like maybe the light or other I know that I saw a ghost but what is a ghost? is there something after our death? which means that something survives afterwards and I witnessed this phenomenon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 98' while the holy spirit was showing us a whole lot a friend also saw something. He was in his 80's. He said it was a light so bright in his bedroom. As he described it he said it was so bright it blinded him to where he could not see. His wife was a very firm believer with a good sense of spiritual things. During that period of time many spiritual events were transpiring. When I start to write about them I am always at a lost as to where to begin writing.
> 
> My daughter has also had some things in her life she has shared with us. It was about the same time in the evening when Rod's dad passed that she saw a flash of something that had come through her back door into the kitchen but the door was shut. It wasn't a good thing though as it was dark. She said whatever it was left as the dog growled viciously at it.
Click to expand...

RodISHI, thank you for your story, A friend of mine who lost her husband told me that she had a paranormal experience after the death of her husband immediately after his death she saw a black shadow come and sit next to 'her, the shadow of the video is white then there would be white and black shadows for my experience the ghost of this woman was more solid there would be several forms of appearance


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation but I am not so convinced that ghosts do not exist I already had an experience and i'm pretty sure I had seen a ghost, I am always asking the question.and I never forget this experience and I already create a thread about it.
> 
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> It was not meant to discourage you but explain what that particular video is.
> 
> I have no doubt that the unseen can manifest to be seen at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had a paranormal experience and I try to find a rational solution but I do not believe that it was something like maybe the light or other I know that I saw a ghost but what is a ghost? is there something after our death? which means that something survives afterwards and I witnessed this phenomenon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 98' while the holy spirit was showing us a whole lot a friend also saw something. He was in his 80's. He said it was a light so bright in his bedroom. As he described it he said it was so bright it blinded him to where he could not see. His wife was a very firm believer with a good sense of spiritual things. During that period of time many spiritual events were transpiring. When I start to write about them I am always at a lost as to where to begin writing.
> 
> My daughter has also had some things in her life she has shared with us. It was about the same time in the evening when Rod's dad passed that she saw a flash of something that had come through her back door into the kitchen but the door was shut. It wasn't a good thing though as it was dark. She said whatever it was left as the dog growled viciously at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RodISHI, thank you for your story, A friend of mine who lost her husband told me that she had a paranormal experience after the death of her husband immediately after his death she saw a black shadow come and sit next to 'her, the shadow of the video is white then there would be white and black shadows for my experience the ghost of this woman was more solid there would be several forms of appearance
Click to expand...

Shadowmen are not good. All kidding aside, they are demons. I've had personal experience with them


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation but I am not so convinced that ghosts do not exist I already had an experience and i'm pretty sure I had seen a ghost, I am always asking the question.and I never forget this experience and I already create a thread about it.
> 
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> It was not meant to discourage you but explain what that particular video is.
> 
> I have no doubt that the unseen can manifest to be seen at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had a paranormal experience and I try to find a rational solution but I do not believe that it was something like maybe the light or other I know that I saw a ghost but what is a ghost? is there something after our death? which means that something survives afterwards and I witnessed this phenomenon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 98' while the holy spirit was showing us a whole lot a friend also saw something. He was in his 80's. He said it was a light so bright in his bedroom. As he described it he said it was so bright it blinded him to where he could not see. His wife was a very firm believer with a good sense of spiritual things. During that period of time many spiritual events were transpiring. When I start to write about them I am always at a lost as to where to begin writing.
> 
> My daughter has also had some things in her life she has shared with us. It was about the same time in the evening when Rod's dad passed that she saw a flash of something that had come through her back door into the kitchen but the door was shut. It wasn't a good thing though as it was dark. She said whatever it was left as the dog growled viciously at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RodISHI, thank you for your story, A friend of mine who lost her husband told me that she had a paranormal experience after the death of her husband immediately after his death she saw a black shadow come and sit next to 'her, the shadow of the video is white then there would be white and black shadows for my experience the ghost of this woman was more solid there would be several forms of appearance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shadowmen are not good. All kidding aside, they are demons. I've had personal experience with them
Click to expand...

So my friend would have seen a demon? she thought it was her husband? are the white shadows more like the angels and the black shadows of the demons ? I ask if you can answer too, you have had an experience with demons which is scary.


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not meant to discourage you but explain what that particular video is.
> 
> I have no doubt that the unseen can manifest to be seen at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had a paranormal experience and I try to find a rational solution but I do not believe that it was something like maybe the light or other I know that I saw a ghost but what is a ghost? is there something after our death? which means that something survives afterwards and I witnessed this phenomenon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 98' while the holy spirit was showing us a whole lot a friend also saw something. He was in his 80's. He said it was a light so bright in his bedroom. As he described it he said it was so bright it blinded him to where he could not see. His wife was a very firm believer with a good sense of spiritual things. During that period of time many spiritual events were transpiring. When I start to write about them I am always at a lost as to where to begin writing.
> 
> My daughter has also had some things in her life she has shared with us. It was about the same time in the evening when Rod's dad passed that she saw a flash of something that had come through her back door into the kitchen but the door was shut. It wasn't a good thing though as it was dark. She said whatever it was left as the dog growled viciously at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RodISHI, thank you for your story, A friend of mine who lost her husband told me that she had a paranormal experience after the death of her husband immediately after his death she saw a black shadow come and sit next to 'her, the shadow of the video is white then there would be white and black shadows for my experience the ghost of this woman was more solid there would be several forms of appearance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shadowmen are not good. All kidding aside, they are demons. I've had personal experience with them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my friend would have seen a demon? she thought it was her husband? are the white shadows more like the angels and the black shadows of the demons ? I ask if you can answer too, you have had an experience with demons which is scary.
Click to expand...

Shadowmen are violent. You don't want to encourage them. I will explain my experience later
This Explanation Of Those Dark Figures You See Out Of The Corner Of Your Eye Is, Um, Creepy


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel, I know my mother had told me that just before the death of my father she felt a tall person (a black shadow) who was by her side and she had been very afraid and it made me think of the christmas carol, the ghost of the futur it is strange


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> Death Angel, I know my mother had told me that just before the death of my father she felt a tall person (a black shadow) who was by her side and she had been very afraid and it made me think of the christmas carol, the ghost of the futur it is strange


My GOOD experience first:

When I was 20 years old, I rented one room in an old house in Ann Arbor Michigan. There were 4 other students occupying the house when I moved in.

On my very first night I woke up at 3 am (every supernatural occurence has happened at 3 am), and saw the form of a man sitting in the chair next to my bed. He was just watching me. He had the shape of a man, but his form was more like a blueish white cloud. He moved a little, but he just sat there watching me.

The strange thing was, while I was afraid of him, I wasn't "terrified." I actually felt comfortable with him there, but I was too afraid to let him know I could see him, so I pretended I was asleep as I watched him. Eventually, I did fall asleep.

When I got up in the morning, I went down to the kitchen and Bill (who ran the he house) was eating breakfast. I sat down and told him what I saw.

He stopped, looked up at me and said, "I wondered when you'd see something."

He told me EVERY PERSON who has stayed in that room had seen things, and he told me what others had seen. THEIR experiences were TERRIFYING. Mine was not. He said he didnt tell me before renting me the room because they needed the rooms rented and he was afraid I wouldn't take it. He said he'd understand if I moved out.

I told him mine was not a bad experience and I wasn't afraid to stay there.

After that night I never saw anything again.

This was the time when I had abandoned the occult, and was becoming a Christian. When I saw this "light being," I somehow KNEW this was an angel and was there to look after me in this otherwise haunted house.

There have been many times since this incident that I understood God was looking over me and while life may not go the way I would like, I KNOW He is always nearby.

I understood THIS to be an angel because of my bad experiences with the shadowmen during my late teens. I'll tell you about that a little later


----------



## Death Angel

The Shadowmen:

In my mid teens I became fascinated by the occult, especially the spirit world, astral projection, telepathy and other such things.

Physical, supernatural things started happening. These beings (turned out to be demons), started playing games, but the shadowmen were the worst.

I began being able to see them out of the corner of my eyes, but they would disappear when I looked directly at them. Then, over time, I started seeing them directly, even in a room that was completely dark. They were actually darker than the dark so they appeared as shadows even in pitch black.

There was more than one, but they all looked similar. They had the silhouette of a man with a 1940s style hat, and an overcoat.

They always appeared at night and at 3 am.

At first, they were just in the room. They didnt actually bother me. When I started seeing them it was my late teens (18-19). By this time I had already abandoned the occult and was becoming convicted as a Christian (I wasn't baptized until age 21).

Even though I had given up on the occult, I invited these creatures into my life thru my interest in the occult and they weren't going to leave easily.

One night I woke up and one of these the things was in my face, just INCHES AWAY and I could feel it breathing on me.

They became more physical each time they appeared.

My last encounter with them was when I woke up and it was choking me. I thought it was trying to kill me, or just scare me to death.

I remembered the Scripture, "RESIST the devil and he will flee." Also, Jesus said, "whatever you ask in My name, I WILL DO."

I pushed against it as hard as I could and told it, "in the Name of Jesus Christ, LEAVE ME ALONE!"

It vanished like a puff of smoke, and I never saw one again.

I began attending God's church about that time and was baptized at age 21. One day I told a friend in the church about this experience.  The next Sabbath he found me and told me that he told his mother about my experience.

His mother was shocked and started telling him about her own experiences with them. Since then I've learned how common the shadowmen are. She told her son she was also physically attacked by them. He said she started crying and told him she was raped by one of these things. Because I KNOW what I saw, and know they can be physical, I believe her.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Super obvious it is a water sprinkler


----------



## bluzman61

iamwhatiseem said:


> Super obvious it is a water sprinkler


It's super obvious you have NO sense of wonder........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

bluzman61 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super obvious it is a water sprinkler
> 
> 
> 
> It's super obvious you have NO sense of wonder........
Click to expand...


 Wonder? - or pretend?
It's a water sprinkler, you can see it clear as day.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> The Shadowmen:
> 
> In my mid teens I became fascinated by the occult, especially the spirit world, astral projection, telepathy and other such things.
> 
> Physical, supernatural things started happening. These beings (turned out to be demons), started playing games, but the shadowmen were the worst.
> 
> I began being able to see them out of the corner of my eyes, but they would disappear when I looked directly at them. Then, over time, I started seeing them directly, even in a room that was completely dark. They were actually darker than the dark so they appeared as shadows even in pitch black.
> 
> There was more than one, but they all looked similar. They had the silhouette of a man with a 1940s style hat, and an overcoat.
> 
> They always appeared at night and at 3 am.
> 
> At first, they were just in the room. They didnt actually bother me. When I started seeing them it was my late teens (18-19). By this time I had already abandoned the occult and was becoming convicted as a Christian (I wasn't baptized until age 21).
> 
> Even though I had given up on the occult, I invited these creatures into my life thru my interest in the occult and they weren't going to leave easily.
> 
> One night I woke up and one of these the things was in my face, just INCHES AWAY and I could feel it breathing on me.
> 
> They became more physical each time they appeared.
> 
> My last encounter with them was when I woke up and it was choking me. I thought it was trying to kill me, or just scare me to death.
> 
> I remembered the Scripture, "RESIST the devil and he will flee." Also, Jesus said, "whatever you ask in My name, I WILL DO."
> 
> I pushed against it as hard as I could and told it, "in the Name of Jesus Christ, LEAVE ME ALONE!"
> 
> It vanished like a puff of smoke, and I never saw one again.
> 
> I began attending God's church about that time and was baptized at age 21. One day I told a friend in the church about this experience.  The next Sabbath he found me and told me that he told his mother about my experience.
> 
> His mother was shocked and started telling him about her own experiences with them. Since then I've learned how common the shadowmen are. She told her son she was also physically attacked by them. He said she started crying and told him she was raped by one of these things. Because I KNOW what I saw, and know they can be physical, I believe her.


How can you tell the difference between a normal ghost if I can put it that way and an evil spirit ? is there also a difference between an evil spirit and a demon?


----------



## Dalia

iamwhatiseem said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super obvious it is a water sprinkler
> 
> 
> 
> It's super obvious you have NO sense of wonder........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder? - or pretend?
> It's a water sprinkler, you can see it clear as day.
Click to expand...

A other video, Ghostly Man Caught on Tape (Natuashish), We can see a ghost (we can see through the shadow) walking down the street, now what would be the explanation for this mystery?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

The sprinkler? I don't see anything else.


----------



## sparky

When we were trained for ambulance duty, the doc's tutoring us would caution us not to '_say anything derogatory_' about an unconscious patient ,claiming their hearing was the last thing to go.....

The truth was,  many were revived ,only to have an_ accurate description_ of events that occurred while _out cold_....

~S~


----------



## Dalia

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The sprinkler? I don't see anything else.


At the top right of the video there is a white shadow that seems at least for what I can see walking


----------



## Dalia

sparky said:


> When we were trained for ambulance duty, the doc's tutoring us would caution us not to '_say anything derogatory_' about an unconscious patient ,claiming their hearing was the last thing to go.....
> 
> The truth was,  many were revived ,only to have an_ accurate description_ of events that occurred while _out cold_....
> 
> ~S~


sparky, i have a question, Do you mean that patients who were unconscious have had paranormal expériences?


----------



## bluzman61

iamwhatiseem said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super obvious it is a water sprinkler
> 
> 
> 
> It's super obvious you have NO sense of wonder........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder? - or pretend?
> It's a water sprinkler, you can see it clear as day.
Click to expand...

You really DO have no sense of wonder.  The ghost is clearly there, knucklehead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Dalia said:


> An American thought he had filmed a ghost walking in the middle of the night in his garden. Indeed, after seeing his images, he was convinced of it. the video is in French and the "ghost" appears at the top right.
> Do you have an explanation for this mystery?



I saw this show the other night ....I'm gonna watch everyone on demand 

https://www.travelchannel.com/shows/paranormal-caught-on-camera


----------



## Dalia

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American thought he had filmed a ghost walking in the middle of the night in his garden. Indeed, after seeing his images, he was convinced of it. the video is in French and the "ghost" appears at the top right.
> Do you have an explanation for this mystery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this show the other night ....I'm gonna watch everyone on demand
> 
> https://www.travelchannel.com/shows/paranormal-caught-on-camera
Click to expand...

The Link doesn't work for me


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

"Video unavailable"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> "Video unavailable"


  You didn't miss anything.
It is obviously a lawn sprinkler getting blown a bit by wind


----------

